

Secrets of Simplicity, explained thoroughly in 145 slides - rantfoil
http://www.slideshare.net/cxpartners/secrets-of-simplicity

======
crocowhile
How can one take seriously someone how needs _145 slides_ to teach about
simplicity?

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I gave up after slide 38 - stop preaching and provide some information.

------
vorador
Simplicity is not something you learn in books.

